# Cosair Link 4



## Dave2408 (23. August 2017)

Guten Abend,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Corsair H100i GTX und habe Corsair Link installiert. Nun wollte ich in Corsair Link ein bisschen was verändern. Ich kann alles, bis auf die Pumpe verändern. Sprich ich kann dir Drehzahl nicht einstellen, bzw. es passiert nichts wenn ich zwischen den Modi Quiet und Performance umschalte. Bei einem Freund waren es ca. 20K Unterschied. Ich habe einen Xeon 5650 auf einem EVGA X58 Ftw 3. Es ging auch einmal kurz, die temps sind runter, nach nem Neustart war alles wieder dahin...


----------



## sunwall97 (23. August 2017)

Eventuell kontrolliert das BIOS die Drehzahlen von deiner Pumpe und deinen Lüftern? Du kannst das normal im BIOS überprüfen und umstellen.


----------



## Dave2408 (23. August 2017)

Hat funktioniert. Vielen vielen dank!


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2017)

20k unterschied zwischen den beiden Pumpengeschwindigkeiten? Niemals^^


----------



## Dave2408 (24. August 2017)

doch ^^. wobei es heute früh wieder nicht zu gehen scheint. hatte gestern im idle auf 3.6 ghz 45°, jzt sind es wieder 67° :/. mit 20K sind Kelvin gemeint


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2017)

das kann aber nicht nur an der Pumpe liegen, vermutlich reduzierst du auch die Lüfter, oder mit deiner Pumpe stimmt was nicht


----------



## Crush4r (25. August 2017)

67°C im Idle mit na kompaktwakü?

dann hast du aber noch mehr probleme als nur pumpe und lüfter! ich kriege ja nichtmal die 8 kerne des Ryzen mit 3,8ghz und einem luftkühler groß über 60 grad. bei last wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Orth (26. August 2017)

Moin, 

ich hatte ähnliches Problem bei meiner H100i V2. Steuern der Pumpe war nicht möglich, und der Unterschied der Temperatur zum MSI Afterburner war recht groß.
Auch funktionierte die Update Funktion nicht. 
Ich habe deinstalliert und neu installiert. Dann war es möglich. Die ausgelesenen Werte decken sich jetzt fast 1:1 mit den Werten des Afterburner.

PS: Ich hatte auch die Wärmeleitpaste gleich erneuert.


----------



## Dave2408 (2. September 2017)

bin mir zu 100% sicher dass er nur an der pumpe, bzw. an der steuerung dieser liegt. sonst habe ich 40° im idle.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2017)

Dave2408 schrieb:


> bin mir zu 100% sicher dass er nur an der pumpe, bzw. an der steuerung dieser liegt. sonst habe ich 40° im idle.



Dann schaltet sich die Pumpe ab oder so. Das kann nicht sein.
Ob du nun mit 3200 oder 2300rpm fährst, spielt schlicht nicht die Rolle. Dafür hat Wasser eine viel zu hohe Wärmekapazität.


----------



## Yeezy (6. September 2017)

Also mit den Temps im Idle würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Hab einen 6800K@4GHz und die Broadwell sind ja als Hitzköpfe bekannt. Selbst da hatte ich nicht über 32 Grad im Idle mit der H100i v2. Da stimmt was anderes nicht!


----------

